# My Chi won't eat out of her bowl!



## MangosMama (Oct 7, 2009)

My Chi will only eat her food from my hand!!! It's annoying. Could it be that her bowl is too deep? She will not even stick her head into it to eat, but once I put her food in my hand she digs right in.

Anyone have any tips? I think she trained me to feed her haha.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sure sounds all too familiar to me! to this day Frankie will not eat out of a bowl. He doesn't like the sides touching his face.
i hand feed him 2 or 3 bites then he will finish off a small flat plate.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey has never liked to eat out of her bowl. I leave little piles of food around on small paper plates and she eats that.


----------



## MangosMama (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm I will try the plate thing. We'll see how it goes! Thanks!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango wouldn't eat from a bowl either, just from my hand. I was not inclined to encourage the habit, so I tried some on a plate, a small pile of food on the floor etc. No go. All he wanted to do was eat from my hand. 

I just left his food in the bowl, on the plate, on the floor, knowing that when he got hungry enough he'd eat. (I did give him nutracal) It took about 24 hours, then he started eating from the bowl, so I took the rest up. He's eaten just fine from the bowl ever since....except he doesn't like when his tag clinks against the metal bowls, so he has a holder now for his food and water dishes.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my guy did that before. but we slowly introduced throwing it on the floor and then into the bowl so he HAS to eat from there


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry won't eat from anything that smells like plastic. Only ceramic bowls for him 
Once they get a habit going, it's hard to change it... Good luck with your little one!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I think hunger will win out if you
wait long enough.

Dahlia has a cute/funny ritual when she eats.
She takes kibble one piece at a time to her bed
to eat it.Then goes back to her bowl and repeats.
She would let me do it for her but Im not going
to indulge her.I tried stainless bowls but Dahlia
wouldnt eat from them.I now have matching cut crystal
bowls for her and they work better with the avail space
in her playpen.She has fresh water twice a day that way as
they are small like a custard cup.


----------



## MangosMama (Oct 7, 2009)

UPDATE: Mango is now eating her food off a teeny weeny plastic plate. I guess it was the bowl. But she drinks water from it just fine. She likes to play with her food and get it off the plate then eat it. She eats much better now I don’t have to worry too much. Thanks all for the advice!


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

*not eating from a bowl*

This breed of dog is nuts. Mirdle drinks fine from her stainless steel bowl but is very moody when it comes to eating from a ceramic plate. She won't eat from a bowl. The plate is a tea cup saucer. She was doing well and now doesn't feel like eating from it. So I decided to toss all the food on one of her soft blankets and eats off that.
I hope this will change. That is really annoying.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco prefers to eat from a shallow ceramic dish, I started out with stainless steel feeding bowls and he will drink water from them but he will not eat out of it. Very strange but I just am happy when he eats. I am sorry to say, but if I had to feed him by hand I probably would. He is spoiled.


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

I didnt realise it was the bowls, as lexi has them and drinks water out of them but always gets his food from them by filling her mouth up and moving somewhere else to drop them and eat from there which can be a bit messy sometimes. when we go to the caravan she doesnt have the steel bowls and still does the same, could be habit. i always say that she will never get fat because she walks out of the kitchen to eat x


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper uses his bowls but only for storage purposes apparently. 
When he wants to eat he takes mouthfuls of food and runs it 
to where ever we are and eats it with us. It is so nice when 
he drops a mouthful on my lap or chest. Then he goes and gets
more until he is content. The cats btw think he is weird.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

My crew don't like plastic bolws only tin 
honey takes her paw and takes each kibble out and plays with it then eats


----------



## Cheryl ChiMom (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm so glad to read this. I thought it was just me or completely my fault somehow. 
I'm still struggling because I can't let her go too long without eating due to low blood sugar scares. So I end up feeding her by hand. 
I tried different bowls, plates and the floor.


----------

